# Shimano Sora STI......swap new Triple for new Double.



## davester65 (20 Jul 2014)

Thinking of doing some upgrades to one of my bikes, I want to convert from a triple to a double, only recently bought the Sora STI's and seen very little mileage, so looking to swap left hand triple shifter (ST 3503) for a new or as new double (ST3500)

Anyone interested?


----------



## User6179 (20 Jul 2014)

davester65 said:


> Thinking of doing some upgrades to one of my bikes, I want to convert from a triple to a double, only recently bought the Sora STI's and seen very little mileage, so looking to swap left hand triple shifter (ST 3503) for a new or as new double (ST3500)
> 
> Anyone interested?



I think the triple shifter will work with a double so no real point swapping.


----------



## smokeysmoo (20 Jul 2014)

That's a very specific request.

Probably best/easiest/quickest* to sell your current shifters as a pair and then source a pair of doubles.

*delete as appropriate 

[EDIT] or check if it can be made to work as Eddy suggests.


----------



## davester65 (20 Jul 2014)

Eddy said:


> I think the triple shifter will work with a double so no real point swapping.



Yes it will, but the triple shifter has a 4 click mech for trim whereas the double has a 3 click....and i have OCD :-)


----------



## davester65 (20 Jul 2014)

smokeysmoo said:


> That's a very specific request.
> 
> Probably best/easiest/quickest* to sell your current shifters as a pair and then source a pair of doubles.
> 
> ...



Can get the LH shifter New from ebay £55, then sell on my triple....just thought someone on here might be doing something similar but in reverse, in which case we could both save a few quid!!


----------



## davester65 (21 Jul 2014)

Eddy said:


> I think the triple shifter will work with a double so no real point swapping.



Which got me thinking and googling........look what I found
http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/shimano-sora-st-3500-left-hand-name-plate-and-fixing-screw-prod32227/
Problem solved for a fiver :-) 
I'm such a cheapskate lol


----------

